# Who is attending WPPI 2010??!!



## Jooles (Dec 28, 2009)

We are travelling from UK to attend the 2010 convention. Never been to the convention before, never mind Vegas, so REALLY looking forward. Who else is attending and where are you from?

Regards

Jooles and Mike


----------

